# Elk Horn Distress Calls



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Was bored today and I came across the set of antlers from my first ever archery bull elk. I mounted it back in the 70's , but took the antlers off the mount and threw it away when I moved up here on the rim. So I decided to do something with them. Here are a couple of calls from the antlers. Plan on making a set for each of my sons for Christmas. The larger one will be a "Raspy Wabbit" and the smaller will have a coaxer reed and I still have to make an open reed for the first set.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real real nice, I've a bunch of antlers laying around as well.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice, love that elk horn.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, here is an updated pic of one of the sets along with a knife I made from a file, the handle is from the same antlers and will be part of the gifts also. The blade still needs to be polished


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

are the calls for sale?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If I have any antler left over Mike I will make some for sale, but the ones here and one more setare a gift for my sons first.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome calls.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Good looking calls-- Very nice set for your son.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great gifts PW!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

